

Ask HN: What is a “Google Fellow”? - alanh

Today’s announcement of the discontinuation of Google Wave [1] was made by “Urs Hölzle, Senior Vice President, Operations &#38; Google Fellow.”<p>Googling the phrase shows few results and no obvious answers.<p>[1]: http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/08/update-on-google-wave.html
======
wmf
At many companies Fellow is the highest technical job title, reserved for
people who have made major contributions to the company. It often carries a
degree of autonomy from corporate strategy and sometimes a sort of tenure,
akin to a full professorship.

See <http://www.research.ibm.com/resources/awards_fellows.shtml> for example.

~~~
alanh
Thank you.

------
byoung2
Either this: <http://www.google.com/policyfellowship/faq.html>

or this:
[http://research.google.com/university/relations/phd_fellowsh...](http://research.google.com/university/relations/phd_fellowships.html)

~~~
wmf
No, those aren't what we're talking about.

~~~
byoung2
Thanks for the downvote, just trying to be helpful!

